# Skyrim sound problems



## ammaa (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi.
The problem I'm having with Skyrim has very little to do with the other problems that people have been having.
In the very beginning the game itself was thoroughly mute but then after googling some things I ended up in Microsoft's website and downloaded a DirectX thing which solved my problem partially. Now I only hear voices and background music. Footsteps, weapons' swinging and hitting sounds and environment sounds are either non-existent or are set to REALLY low volumes.

I have an on-board Realtek sound driver. According to my Google searches, this driver has some huge incompatibilities with Skyrim and it's hindering playing the game for some by a huge lot.

Here's the list of things I've already attempted hoping to solve the problem.
I have:
Updated Realtek's driver.
Updated ATI's driver. (I was clueless enough to give it a try, you never know)
Reinstalled the game.
Set XP's sound thingie to 5.1 as well as Realtek's software (see picture)

The thing is that I MIGHT know what's causing all this. I could fix it if it wasn't for something.

As you can see in this picture http://i44.tinypic.com/mtt668.jpg (sorry for the foreign language, it's impossible to change XP's language settings once it's been installed) I set my computer the same way another person would, should that person have a 5.1 sound system. But the Front, Rear, Subwoofer, Center and Side (in the volume's panel) pointers are unclickable even though they're maxed out. The thing is: I don't know if they're really maxed-out since they're greyed. They're probably not, otherwise I'd be hearing the lacking sounds in Skyrim.

The point of this thread is to know whether or not it's possible to render those pointers clickable so the game can play the lacking sounds as well, since they seem to be mute in the pic.

I suppose that due to some incompatibility error the game wrongly thinks I have a 5.1 sound system and is trying to play the other sounds (footsteps, weapons' swinging and hitting sounds and environment sounds) through their respective speakers but since I don't have any 5.1 sound system, they're sent to nowhere and I end up not hearing anything but voices and music.

Am I going the right direction? The gameplay is really boring without the other sounds and I can't think of a solution but to fool Skyrim into thinking that I DO have a 5.1 sound system.

Any effort from you guys is really appreciated.
Thanks.

---

My computer's specs::

Motherboard: Gigabyte EP43-DS3L
CPU - Q9450
Video Card - ATI HD4870
Power Supply - Some powerful Zalman
Ram(total amount and number of sticks): 2 2GB sticks but XP reads 3,2gb only
Windows version and if it's 32 or 64 bit: XP 32-bit


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm having the same exact issues! Only I'm running Skyrim on my Macbook Pro in bootcamp. I'm running it in windows 7 and I dont have the slightest clue what to do to fix this problem.


----------



## soongkit (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, this specific problem seems to be rarer than the usual. I can hear half the sounds and not the other half, especially spell sounds and slashing in combat.


----------



## soongkit (Nov 18, 2011)

I FOUND THE SOLUTION, AFTER SO LONG!!! the Skyrim - Sounds.bsa file is missing from the Data folder, http://www.myrls.eu/games/pc/skyrim-missing-sound-for-black-box/#more-51472 I tried this and it works!! OMG lol I had to look friggin everywhere for this..... if it works for you spread the news


----------



## donjone (Nov 18, 2011)

it is nice shared post thanks for sharing with us this post


----------



## ammaa (Nov 15, 2011)

soongkit said:


> I FOUND THE SOLUTION, AFTER SO LONG!!! the Skyrim - Sounds.bsa file is missing from the Data folder, http://www.myrls.eu/games/pc/skyrim-missing-sound-for-black-box/#more-51472 I tried this and it works!! OMG lol I had to look friggin everywhere for this..... if it works for you spread the news


I keep getting this error every time I try to extract it.









What do?


----------



## pizzaman12345 (Nov 20, 2011)

I made an account just to confirm for you guys that the download link for those soundfiles does in fact work . The reason you are getting that error is because you are trying to extract the .bsa file. Try this, open up 7zip file manager and single click on the first .zip file, then hold ctrl and click on the second one, THEN hit extract (if you click on ONE of them and extract, that error will occur) Once you hit extract it will extract a file with Skyrim -Sounds.bsa, copy that into your skyrim--> data folder and your set!


Once again I am confirming that the download link does in fact work!


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

ammaa said:


> I keep getting this error every time I try to extract it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If pizzaman12345's solution doesn't work for you, the Morrowind/Oblivion bsa unpacker should do the job, since it's specifically made for this.


----------

